
Dream Jobs? Teenagers' Career Aspirations and the Future of Work - doener
http://www.oecd.org/education/dream-jobs-teenagers-career-aspirations-and-the-future-of-work.htm
======
JSeymourATL
> Career Guidance: Connects classroom learning with future economic lives.

Then we should all be learning Mandarin and Artificial Intelligence.

